# REACTOS sur mac



## pseudo714 (25 Mai 2009)

Bonjour, 

savez vous comment installer REACTOS sur mac via bootcamp de préférence ou virtualbox ou via un émulateur. Merci


----------



## DualG4 (26 Mai 2009)

Y a pas de difficulté particulière. Soit tu télécharges les CD d'installation (utilisable par vmware, bootcamp ou virtualbox), soit tu télécharges la version déjà installée pour vmware.

C'est quoi ton souci?


----------

